# Winstrol pain



## Bnm (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, no matter where(site), size pin(gauge,length), prep work(warming gear,massaging,cleanliness,) etc, I ALWAYS develop a very sore site a few hours later, and continues for days. Is there anything else I could be doing wrong.
Test e 500mg/wk
Win depot 50mg/Ed
6'1 221lbs
Bf% ~13-14
diet is very clean
I appreciate any and all suggestions. I have learned a tremendous amount from you guys!!


----------



## Crank (Jan 27, 2011)

i get same shit bro... dont know what it is....

some say its from injecting too quickly. seeing as winny is very thin and can come out VERY fast...

ive tried it all ways possible... i ended up having to drink the shit. an now i just use tabs....

some people just have these issues....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2011)

what brand gear is it that give you pain?


----------



## Crank (Jan 27, 2011)

for me its was axio and PG. i admit HG gear is smoother


----------



## Bnm (Jan 27, 2011)

@crank, yea, I go very slow but nothing seems to work for me. I've read mixed reviews on drinking it but I'm still undecided about it!
@wp, the gear I'm using now is UGL but before it was Upjohn many years ago. I'm getting good results from test e though.


----------



## Bnm (Jan 27, 2011)

Could I be allergic to it?


----------



## Bnm (Jan 27, 2011)

What, if any, are the health related concerns with drinking it??


----------



## Swoleisback (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea i get the same shit . So in my quest to find a solution i started pining at night before bed . Seems to me like not moving and letting the winny absorb is the best way I would wake up with no lump. I also used a heat pad after injecting . Try see if works . I used BD and AP brands btw and as for drinking never done it but read that it works cuz its water based.


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2011)

Winny just hurts man. It is what it is.
Your shooting a crystal into your muscle.
Remember that most oil based injections are 1. in an oily solution and 2. have an ester attached which slows the rate at which it is released in deposit. This help alleviate pain at injection site because its just not as abrasive or irritating.

Winny
suspension

They both hurt.


----------



## Bnm (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea I've tried the heating pad everytime, and all night after injections. I think I'll just drink it because I can't move the area much for a few days. I definitely don't have issues regarding my oil based ones! I just can't take the problematic issues with pinning it anymore. Thanks for the responses!! Gulp, gulp


----------



## tjsulli (Jan 27, 2011)

it's 17aa that why can drink it


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a buddy who started drinking his winny last summer....He didnt read the compounding ingredients on the label.....
He should have because there was a shitton of PEG 300 in it and he was shitting himself for the whole month he was on it...
The guy must have lost 30lbs.....

Talk about a cutting cycle.


----------



## Bnm (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope that isn't the case with me! Lol- thanks for the reassuring of drinking it. I appreciate all the great info


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

Could be to much ba in the winstrol


----------



## Bnm (Jan 27, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Could be to much ba in the winstrol




It definitely has something going on or I'm just sensitive to it! I'm going to drink and see if I attain the same results..If your right, bigpapapump68, will taking in orally have any adverse effects?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bnm said:


> It definitely has something going on or I'm just sensitive to it! I'm going to drink and see if I attain the same results..If your right, bigpapapump68, will taking in orally have any adverse effects?



A lot of times ugl's use more than needed in order to cover up for cleanliness. I'm sure it won't taste plesant, but you should be fine


----------



## Bnm (Jan 27, 2011)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> A lot of times ugl's use more than needed in order to cover up for cleanliness. I'm sure it won't taste plesant, but you should be fine



That's scary!! But yea it taste horrible so I mixed it in my drink before bed! Again, thanks for commenting and passing on your  knowledge!! I tend to trust individual knowledge and time tested responses


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 27, 2011)

Winny injections never feel good. Every winny I've ever used is water based, no oil, so it is more painful to inject. It's normal man... no worries. Just be a man and tough it out.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bnm said:


> That's scary!! But yea it taste horrible so I mixed it in my drink before bed! Again, thanks for commenting and passing on your  knowledge!! I tend to trust individual knowledge and time tested responses



No problem


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, it's a water based suspension. You inject it and the solutes camp in the injection site for awhile and it is painful. I drink it and have never had an issue.


----------



## Bnm (Jan 28, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Winny injections never feel good. Every winny I've ever used is water based, no oil, so it is more painful to inject. It's normal man... no worries. Just be a man and tough it out.


I tried to tough it out but with 50mg Ed, I've got multiple sites that are hurting like heck.
Pain is not the only issue I have, swelling in the area also puts a damper on future workouts. Oh well, it is what it is. Drinking it now. Man or no man! Lol sure doesn't effect my workouts now.


----------



## Crank (Jan 28, 2011)

ook.... for easy oral...


load it into syringe, remove needle, shoot the plunger into back of throat. easy as pie that way


----------



## teepee (Jan 28, 2011)

If you drink it you will need more than if you pin it... and Winny should be injected or drank 2x a day so if one shot is causing issues maybe Winny isn't for you. Try Anavar, much better IMO


----------



## Bnm (Jan 28, 2011)

teepee said:


> If you drink it you will need more than if you pin it... and Winny should be injected or drank 2x a day so if one shot is causing issues maybe Winny isn't for you. Try Anavar, much better IMO



Thanks for the recomendation. I'll drink what I've got and try anavar next. Thanks again


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 28, 2011)

drinking winstrol??? can someone ellaborate on this. im curious as to how well this works....?


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 28, 2011)

i've only used zambons for winny inj in the past......they were excellent, but since i've stuck to only orals.......i'm really tempted to try winny in oil though when it becomes available


----------



## Bnm (Jan 28, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i've only used zambons for winny inj in the past......they were excellent, but since i've stuck to only orals.......i'm really tempted to try winny in oil though when it becomes available



That is the only way I will attempt to use injectable winny again. The water based just didn't set well with me!


----------



## DDinks88 (Jan 28, 2011)

brundel said:


> Winny just hurts man. It is what it is.
> Your shooting a crystal into your muscle.
> Remember that most oil based injections are 1. in an oily solution and 2. have an ester attached which slows the rate at which it is released in deposit. This help alleviate pain at injection site because its just not as abrasive or irritating.
> 
> ...



Brundel is completely right winny is probably the most painful compound you will ever inject. I was the same way for me and everybody else I know that has taking it. The only thing you can do is deal with it. I know some people decide to drink it because it hurts them so bad but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## DDinks88 (Jan 28, 2011)

you should just sell it and let somebody else deal with it. then you can just buy something else and not be hurting so bad all the time.


----------



## Crank (Jan 28, 2011)

ya. grab some test suspension lmao


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 14, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i've only used zambons for winny inj in the past......they were excellent, but since i've stuck to only orals.......i'm really tempted to try winny in oil though when it becomes available


 I never knew they made winny in oil? or do you mean someone is producing it now and it is not available yet?  I always stay away from water based steroids because they are much more likely to have bacteria in the solution.  I would love to try Winny or Dbol in an oil.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 14, 2011)

I know the injectable is supposedly better due to increased nitrogen but wouldn't you rather just take it orally? 

I'm on GP winny 50's and they are amazing. Just a slight bit of joint discomfort and maybe a LITTLE stomach ache when i take it without food.


----------

